# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Field trip to Pahang, Malaysia



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

A few of us at AQ made a field trip to pahang recently. Check it out here http://www.aquaticquotient.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=132023.

Six banded barbs, chocolate gourami and some nice bettas are among the prizes that we found. Of course, they are cheap in the shop...

More field trips to malaysia can be found here too http://www.aquaticquotient.com/aq_gallery/listalbum.php?cat=2


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

A few of us at AQ made a field trip to pahang recently. Check it out here http://www.aquaticquotient.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=132023.

Six banded barbs, chocolate gourami and some nice bettas are among the prizes that we found. Of course, they are cheap in the shop...

More field trips to malaysia can be found here too http://www.aquaticquotient.com/aq_gallery/listalbum.php?cat=2


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Wow seems like a great trip/great experience. All these great fish and plants and pictures of Asia makes me think about getting in touch with my 'roots' (I'm half Chinese and half Italian).


----------



## imported_lorba (Mar 16, 2003)

Yup. If you ever visit Singapore and is interested in a field trip, let me or the people in AQ know, we can arrange for a trip. We make trips fairly frequent.


----------



## imported_Piscesgirl (Feb 19, 2004)

Thank you that is very kind of you.


----------

